# Java-Entwicklungsumgebung für Windows Mobile?



## Syrill (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo! 

Der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles. Ich suche eine Entwicklungsumgebung für Java für mein Windows Mobile Handy. Etwas wie Eclipse...
Und wenn es so etwas nicht gibt, gibt es dann als Alternative einen vernünftigen Editor? 


mfg
Syrill


----------

